# Where to watch Champions League



## jedi787 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm new to this forum, new to Dubai... Can anyone advise where to watch the Rangers v Man Utd game. I have showsports, but no mention of any UCL matches on there. Anyone know which channel the match will be on, or a bar that will be showing it. Probably have to enjoy the game in a bar full of Man U fans, no probs with that. I sat in the Home end and Old Trafford when Rangers went there in 2002 for Champs league.. 3-0 to the reds that night..


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Dubliners in the Meridian village will have it on.


----------

